# Ironclad Dreadnought WIP



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Ever since the new SM Dex came out I've wanted one of these bad boys, been using them in Drop Pods with Heavy Flamers and Seismic Hammers in Vassal and they've always been instrumental to my tactics. I already had a Dreadnought, one of those old school metal ones that only ever came with an Assault Cannon and CCW. I decided to try and convert it, bought myself some plasticard opened up the Bitz box (Of which there is hardly any.) and had a go.

This was my first time trying to convert anything and my first time with plasticard. I really wanted the hammer to be imposing, blocky and to look like if it's hitting something it's going to hit it damn hard and it needed to be piercing too....

I also wanted the built in meltagun to look built in, I didn't want a meltagun randomly stuck to the arm somewhere, it had to look like it's part of the hammer head. The only other change I've made so far is the extra exhaust on the back, I figured more Dreadnought needs more power hehe.

Advice and suggestions for the extra armour and Heavy Flamer on the CCW are greatly anticipated. It's worth mentioning the hammer head is only stuck on with blu-tac at the moment so the posing of it isn't very sharp, it will be aligned correctly with the arm come glue time. 

The Hammer alone, made from plasticard and bitz.



















More Dread needs more power... right?










The hammer attached. I simply removed the front section of the assault cannon and attached it on leaving the assault cannon as it is as I think it looks very like some nasty hydraulics for the hammer, I'm going to add cables from the main arm to the back of the meltagun housing pod as well as repaint it obviously.. I'm still on the fence about whether the hydraulics section aka the assault cannon part needs shortening... Opinions?




























Oh and heres some bikes I've just finished posing


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

hey!

nice conversion!

to me the hammer looks a little oversized? maybe bulk-out the dread a bit to match 

as for extra armour? maybe some plates on the chest and arms that bulk him out 

ironclad launchers? i wouldnt go for the standard chest-mounted option, id go for the wrist mounted smoke bomb option  (thats just imo)

so far so good!, oh, and loving the wheelie 

M


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

magician847 said:


> hey!
> 
> nice conversion!
> 
> ...


Yes I agree the hammer looks a bit too big at the moment but you answered that question with your second point in that it will be getting bulked out with extra armour plates hehe. I reckon then it will look like the armour plated giant hammer wielding monstrosity it should!

I wasn't sure about putting launchers on, it's not something I use on my Ironclads but maybe I should model them on the outside chance that if I ever do use them and it's wysiwyg rules. Thanks for the comments mate.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

looking good fella Glad to see you getting in there with the plasticard


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Munky said:


> looking good fella Glad to see you getting in there with the plasticard


Thanks Munky, it was a bit trial and error to begin with then I got the hang of it. How people make titans out of this stuff though I'll never know, they are truly talented!

As a side thing, I'm thinking it's not quite hammer'ish, perhaps shaving off the top spikes might do the trick hmm....


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

the points they made so far are right, one thing you might want to do is making the model a bit taller or at least bulk out the legs taller too make the model look better. Check out the chaos dreadnought hammer, it has an extra joint and makes it more articulated and realistic. Might want to incorporate a similar idea with your conversion. All in all its pretty good, the extra armour plates will really help i think.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, nice work on the modeling job, but I gotta go with everyone else, the hammer is a bit oversized, at first I thought it was a missile launcher. But besides that, great work!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would get a metal saw or jewlers saw and but the model at the knees and extend them about 1/2 an inch, take the arms and widen the shoulders about 1/4 to 1/2 each. Use plasticard to extend the chest piece.

I would also extend the arms out, especially the hammer arm.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I would get a metal saw or jewlers saw and but the model at the knees and extend them about 1/2 an inch, take the arms and widen the shoulders about 1/4 to 1/2 each. Use plasticard to extend the chest piece.
> 
> I would also extend the arms out, especially the hammer arm.


Extend them with what? And widen them with what? Plasticard? Keep the tips up it's gold and I need it haha. Thanks!


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 10, 2009)

I LOVE that hammer head, but I agree that it looks a bit bulky. You might consider mounting it on the end of a pole and making it look like it's an actual hammer in its hand. That might balance it out a bit, but if it doesn't, just make an ever-so-slightly smaller version.

As for the flamer, sculpt some flames coming out of the palm of the CCW. Doesn't get much more built-in than that, right?

For ideas for the extra armor, go to coolminiornot.com. Search Dreadnoughts and have fun looking at the 96 pages of them. If you don't find something there that gets you thinking, you need your head checked.


----------

